# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Argentina: poca miel y aumento de los precios

## Polinizaciones

*Septiembre partió con valores que oscilan entre los 27 y 30 pesos el kilo de miel considerando el color pero fundamentalmente los plazos de pago.*Se puede hablar en consecuencia de un incremento de prácticamente 1,0 a 1,50 pesos, en comparación con el periodo junio/julio, Todo esto va acompañado de la subida progresiva del dólar. A modo de ejemplo, a mediados de julio, la cotización era de USD/ 8,16 pesos y actualmente es de USD/ 8,41 pesos.Con lo anterior, se puede decir que el precio de la miel se mantiene firme en los USD 3,50 aproximadamente.Estos favorables precios para los apicultores podrán ser aprovechados por muy pocos, ya que prácticamente no queda miel disponible en los galpones, lo que responde fundamentalmente a dos razones. La primera, es que las estimaciones fueron de 10 a 15 mil toneladas menos con respecto a la temporada 2012/2013. La segunda, apunta a que aquellos productores que tuvieron buena producción salieron rápidamente a vender y lo hicieron a 24/ 25 pesos, para poder cubrir las diferencias provenientes de cosechas anteriores.En consecuencia, los apicultores aún tienen en su poder apenas entre un 15 y 20 % de la producción, a la espera que el precio aumente algunos centavos más.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Argentina: aumenta el precio de la miel Argentina: segundo exportador mundial de miel Argentina: buenos precios no rentabilizan al sector Nueva Zelanda: aumentan los precios de la miel y la cantidad de abejas Argentina: etiquetas electrónicas para garantizar trazabilidad de la miel

----------

